# Sussex county poultry show



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Is anybody else doing the sussex county poultry show on the 18?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What state is it in?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

New Jersey


----------

